

MikeOS is an operating system written in assembly language - virtualroot
http://mikeos.berlios.de/

======
tianyicui
A better title should be "MikeOS is an operating system for x86 PCs, written
in assembly language. It is a learning tool to show how simple OSes work, with
well-commented code and extensive documentation."

